# rising skull



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

im thinking of for my second animated prop to do a skull that rises up and down from behind a tombstone i have a windscreen wiper motor, skull and wooden tomb stone but not sure how to get the skull to rise up and down


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

i dont want to use a cam like for my mib because i dont want a sudden drop


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

A couple of ideas come to mind. You can use a crank arm like on a FCG, but sideways. Have the skull on a pole that is restrained by guides to move only up and down, the attach the crank arm to the bottom. This will probably require more torque than a cam.

In terms of the cam, there is no need for the cam to have a sudden drop off; it can have a smooth transition down, just like it has going up. May need to use a rocker arm to get enough range of motion up and down.

Finally, if you could figure out how to turn the windshield wiper motor on intermittently, that would be great...every 5 seconds or so here comes the skull head!


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

ok thanks


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

*Finished rising skull*

hey all i just finished my rising skull tombstone and i am going to post pics and a short video later on today


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You're a busy man!


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

here they are:

http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g136/DEADerside/DEADerside%20haunt/risingskulltombstone.jpg

http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g136/DEADerside/DEADerside%20haunt/motorassembly2.jpg

http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g136/DEADerside/DEADerside%20haunt/motorassembly.jpg

http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g136/DEADerside/DEADerside%20haunt/cam.jpg

http://s55.photobucket.com/albums/g136/DEADerside/DEADerside%20haunt/?action=view&current=risingskull.flv


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice job grim!


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

thanks fe


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

this tombstone is pretty good entertainment my cat ran away from it as soon as i turned it on and ran into the glass conservatory door lol and is now attacking my keyboard as im trying to type lol


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Um, GR, would you like to come visit me in Maine and build me a few of those? Excellent job!


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

sure if you can get travel for me from gatwick airport england i have next week of lol thanks


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Great job! A great start for such a young haunter.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

thanks z


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Grim, very good job on that prop. Looks very cool. As zombie said, your off to a great start for your age.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Cool


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

thanks it turned out pretty good for about i think 3-4 hours work with no help


----------

